# I Never Have Been Patient....



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

So i was supposed to be going back to Beryls this weekend.....

well i really couldn't leave the bunny any longer, and tonight we went back for her, i dont think the 2 baby buns are happening, as the woman hasnt even responded to beryls emails, but here we have one poor bunny

her poor pooie bum

















lots of matts









a little round beachball









real long claws









she also has blood in her fur, from a cut in her ear, and a snapped claw









bath time

























her stained fur, and her poor poor sore inflamed bits 

















her husbun

















































nommy nommy hay


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor poor girl 

She and her husbun are gorgeous tho :001_wub:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

omg poor little bunny she looks really sore down there too


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww the poor little love, at least she and her husbun are with you now and will get cared for properly.
They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know, i was doing a really good job of keeping myself dry, till i cleared all the crap from her bum and flipped her to look, thats when i saw just how sore she is, its much more red and inflamed then the pictures show, and thats when i just hugged her and soaked myself

she is a lovely little rabbit, while i was bathing her, she was fine aslong as she could keep her front paws on my hand, then after she was just sat grooming me, and shes been following me and mum round the house like a little dog, she followed mum into the animal room, and hopped under a cage, but as soon as i went in and called her she came running to me


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG pooor poor bun!!

She is stunning tho x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poor bun bun! Though lucky to have found you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well i just weighed them.......

she weighs
2.254kg

he weighs
3.064kg


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arrr! the poor baby! at least they have found you now!  how can some people be so cruel


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish there was more funding to prosecute animal cruelty  rabbits deserve as much press and funding as cats and dogs. 

They sound like real sweeties. I hope your going to quarantine them from your others for a few weeks. Poor things much have come from a right mess.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

poor bunny! her bits look so sore :cryin:

They are gorgeous buns, im glad they have found you. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I wish there was more funding to prosecute animal cruelty  rabbits deserve as much press and funding as cats and dogs.
> 
> They sound like real sweeties. I hope your going to quarantine them from your others for a few weeks. Poor things much have come from a right mess.


i dont think its cruelty so much as lack of knowledge on the correct care

and yes they are quarantined, im not daft, i have been involved in rescue for years, in many different ways...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i just weighed her, and shes now weighing in at 2.182kg, so shes lost 72g in 3 days, i want to try get her down to a target weight of 1.5kg, which is still very heavy for a nethie, but once i get her to that i should then be able to asses if she need to loose more


----------

